# Vengerov



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I want to know what you think of Vengerov's interpretation of Mendelssohn's violin concerto in E minor ...

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=YJTiOPJ6g28&desktop_uri=/watch?v=YJTiOPJ6g28

And what you think of him in general.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

He is quite a performer, I do like him. I haven't heard his Mendelssohn concerto but his *Sibelius* is very good.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Generally very good, years since I heard his Mendelssohn, absolutely one of my top five *living* Violinists!

/ptr


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> He is quite a performer, I do like him. I haven't heard his Mendelssohn concerto but his *Sibelius* is very good.


Yes his Sibelius is very good.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

An impressive recording legacy. I especially like his Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Britten, Walton recs. Saw him in concert once--very professional, good stage presence. Easily Top 5 of the livings, and maybe even all-time. :tiphat:


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> An impressive recording legacy. I especially like his Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Britten, Walton recs. Saw him in concert once--very professional, good stage presence. Easily Top 5 of the livings, and maybe even all-time. :tiphat:


My thoughts exactly


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I dont own much music from him, but what I have (Mendelssohn, Bruch, Tchaikovsky and Glazunov concertos) I like a lot, specially the Mendelssohn.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I like his "presence" especially his Bach, watch him play at Oświęcim, it makes me cry


----------



## MichaelSolo (Mar 12, 2013)

Agree with the majority - the Mendelsson interpretation is spirited, sound is superb and technique impeccable.

Quite a violinist, indeed.


----------

